# Old Atlanta Stove Works



## tbaker85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a older Atlanta Stove Works stove that came with my house. Not sure the exact model type as I haven't been able to find any information on it. It says 'Homesteader Supreme' on the front, and the plaque on the inside says it's a Model 3041-U

Was wondering if anyone knew where I could find more information on this stove,  as well as any suggestions on how much would be a resonable asking price for selling? It's much to small to heat my house but I figured I'd attempt to make a few bucks selling it then having someone come get it for the scrap metal.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jabush (Jan 2, 2012)

The Homesteader is mentioned in a couple old stove books that I have, but they reference a model 240 and 240DG (coal burner).  The stoves are listed as Automatic Circulating Heaters with thermostatic draft, ash pan and optional blower.
That's all I have on those.  It is tough to get info on ASW products as they went out of business quite some time ago.  Have you burned the stove to see what kind if heat it makes?  According the the book I have, these stoves will take a 24" log.
Not sure what the stove is worth.  What condition is it in?  Do you have pics of the unit?


----------



## tbaker85 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have burned wood and coal with it (admittedly I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to coal lol). Not sure if it can take a 24" log, but does sound about right. As far as what type of heat it makes I'm not really sure. It has a case around the Iron/steel stove part it's self and the heat just radiates out of the top and front, the back looks like it has a cutout for where a blower could go.

It has a damper for the air (still trying to find the happy medium to burn with after a year), has a ash pan and theres a knob that can be turned to empty the bottom grate into the ash pan. The stove seems to be in pretty good shape, needs a couple bricks replaced but outside looks good.

I know I probably made no sense in explaining this, sorry for that. I will try to post some pics a little later tonite.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Jan 2, 2012)

Yours is in better shape, but for general reference here's one for sale in my area: http://lexington.craigslist.org/app/2764859388.html


----------



## Ronnie Hall (Oct 12, 2012)

tbaker85 said:


> I have burned wood and coal with it (admittedly I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to coal lol). Not sure if it can take a 24" log, but does sound about right. As far as what type of heat it makes I'm not really sure. It has a case around the Iron/steel stove part it's self and the heat just radiates out of the top and front, the back looks like it has a cutout for where a blower could go.
> 
> It has a damper for the air (still trying to find the happy medium to burn with after a year), has a ash pan and theres a knob that can be turned to empty the bottom grate into the ash pan. The stove seems to be in pretty good shape, needs a couple bricks replaced but outside looks good.
> 
> I know I probably made no sense in explaining this, sorry for that. I will try to post some pics a little later tonite.


 


I know this is completely random, but judging from that picture I think you might own my old house!  That's exactly the Atlanta Homesteader wood stove we had, and that's also the exact brick hearth we built around it.  Is this near Meridian, MS, by chance?  It might just be a really crazy coincidence, but I was totally blown away when I was searching these old stoves and came across that picture in the search results.  I about fell off the couch!


----------



## Stegman (Oct 12, 2012)

That'd be cool...


----------

